# forum Avatar !!!



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

GGGGGRRRRRRR whn your trying to create a new Avatar and its telling you the file is too large :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi maryanne, Make it smaller then........http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi maryanne, Make it smaller then........http://www.picresize.com/
> Hoggy.


warning hoggs ac women in anger m8.........grab a shovel or the fork and pretend we are doing the garden as usual lol


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi maryanne, Make it smaller then........http://www.picresize.com/
> ...


Done it wooooohooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

what??? all i can see is ya left bum cheek lol. oh hang on i cant post that as it makes me a perv lol


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

behave gaz!!! lol if you wanna perv perv away i do over my cars rear end loads lol


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

[smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :-|


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

The size of a mans avatar is a personal thing...


----------

